# 389 directory server

## Darknight

I've been forced to use openldap for a while now, to say that I don't like it is an understatement.

I'd like to try 389 but before wading through a wealth of documentation I seek a word from the sage.

The 389 packages in portage seem (slightly?) old. I'd appreciate if someone with more knowledge could spare an advice or two about the current status of the ebuilds and 389 being saner than openldap (starting with non-alien config files!).

Thanks!

----------

## Roman_Gruber

http://www.openldap.org/ *Quote:*   

> OpenLDAP 2.4.41
> 
> Now available!

 

 *Quote:*   

> http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-nds/openldap/Bugs#ptabs

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554726

 *Quote:*   

> Bug 554726 - net-nds/openldap-2.4.41 version bump 

 

overlay => ebuild => all fine probably ...

----------

## Darknight

Honestly I can't say I understand your answer (but I do appreciate it).

Do you imply that newer openldap releases brought significant changes that make it easier to use?

Currently I'm using openldap 2.4.38-r2 but I dread the day I'll have to make the slightest change to configuration.

Maybe things changed and I didn't notice?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I thought you pointed out that the portage version is too old, thats why I gave you a link to the newest ebuild in gentoo bugzilla. ?> bugs.gentoo.org.

And sorry no, I hardly use opendlap...

----------

## Darknight

I was asking about the 389 ds packages, in other words, the Red Hat directory server packages, not openldap, hence my confusion  :Smile: 

----------

## darnell75

I am using 389 Directory server on Linux and trying to get Mac OSX 10.10.x to authenticate and I am getting the following error:

failed to connect a copy of connection

This error comes up when trying to use the Directory Utility on the Mac in the Directory Editor clicking the lock and trying to authenticate a user.

I am able to mount of all of the filesystems configured in automounter on the Mac and I am able to id any user in LDAP but cannot authenticate.

Linux machines authenticate fine but not the Macs.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks...

----------

## Darknight

You'd better create a new thread in my opinion.

----------

